# Hearse stolen with casket still inside...



## schnibblehausen

D'oh! http://gawker.com/grieving-family-rescues-stolen-hearse-bearing-departed-1675838408


----------



## Abunai

It wasn't me, I swear.


----------



## Hairazor

Never thought of that method to aquire props!!!


----------



## Otaku

Darn, I didn't think there were any witnesses...:devil:


----------



## Spooky1

If you want to steal a car, can't they find something a little less obvious?


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

WOW! Can you imagine the chaos that would cause?


----------



## deadSusan

Love it!


----------



## EvilDog

Why steal a hearse? How dumb.


----------

